# EI dosing using this "local" trace mix/chelated iron



## jarthel (5 Jan 2010)

This is the analysis data of the trace mix (as written in the box) in %W/W
-----------
sulphur as sulphates: 6.29
calcium as carbonate: 10.00
magnesium as sulphate: 3.62
manganese as sulphate: 2.88
iron as chelate: 2.73
copper as sulphate: 1.25
zinc as sulphate: 1.00
boron as borate: 0.09
molybdenum as molybdate: 0.0038
---------
I am assuming the chelator for the trace mix is EDTA because the box and origin is very similar to chelated iron below.

The chelated iron is listed as Iron as complex of EDTA: 13 %W/W.

I want to dose using dry salts if possible 

Thank you very much for the help


----------



## jarthel (7 Jan 2010)

anyone?


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
I probably wouldn't dose as a dry salt, as the amount you 'd need to add will be very small indeed.
Have a look at http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/traces.htm, if you are dosing iron (Fe) seperately as well, you can add a minimal amount of the trace element solution. I'd probably dose magnesium seperately as well, as the magnesium addition from your trace element solution is fairly small. 
cheers Darrel


----------



## jarthel (7 Jan 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I probably wouldn't dose as a dry salt, as the amount you 'd need to add will be very small indeed.
> Have a look at http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/traces.htm, if you are dosing iron (Fe) seperately as well, you can add a minimal amount of the trace element solution. I'd probably dose magnesium seperately as well, as the magnesium addition from your trace element solution is fairly small.
> cheers Darrel



Hi Darrel.

magnesium main source will be epsom salts. I had a look at theplantedtank.co.uk trace comparison before and 1 thing I noticed is the high level of copper in my blend.

also the percentages in theplantedtank are a lot smaller than what is displayed in my box. I suppose I just need to divide by 100%?

thanks again


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
Magnesium (Mg) and to a lesser degree Iron (Fe) are the 2 "micro-elements" that plants require the most of, the other micro-elements are  required in absolute trace amounts and are often toxic in larger amounts (Boron (Bo), Copper (Cu), Molybdenum (Mo), Zinc (Zn) etc.).  

You can make a very dilute stock solution of your trace mix, say 1g in a litre, and then dose 1cm3 of this stock solution (for the whole tank) when you do your water change, the advantage of this approach is that you are very unlikely to add toxic amounts of any of the the trace elements, and the plants are unlikely to develop micro-element deficiencies.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jarthel (8 Jan 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> You can make a very dilute stock solution of your trace mix, say 1g in a litre, and then dose 1cm3 of this stock solution (for the whole tank) when you do your water change, the advantage of this approach is that you are very unlikely to add toxic amounts of any of the the trace elements, and the plants are unlikely to develop micro-element deficiencies.
> 
> cheers Darrel


1cm3?

also I suppose that is 1cm3 for 250L tank? thanks again


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jan 2010)

Sorry 1cm3 is 1ml - 1000th of a litre.
1cm3 in 1 litre = 1000ppm. 
As it is 250 litres you could add more, but the main worry you have is adding a toxic amount of one of the micro-elements. You can work out your addition from the stock solution by dividing 1000 by the % of each trace in the analysis to give you ppm in a litre and then dividing that number by 250,000 to give you ppm (x 10-6) (or more likely ppb x 10-9) in the tank. The chelation is the factor that reduces the toxicity of the micro-elements, but you have to remember that iron is the element most strongly chelated, so it can displace the other potentially toxic micro-elements.

What you have to remember is that most of the micro-elements will be available in sufficient quantity from other sources:
1. As impurities in the other salts you are dosing (unless they are lab. grade).
2. from fish food.
3. In the clay fragment of the substrate.
4. From your tap water.  
6. In medication or water treatments.

Because the plants need them in very small amounts, and you are regularly adding them, even if you are adding them in ppb (parts per billion) it is unlikely that they are going to be any deficiency.

cheers Darrel


----------



## histi (23 Jan 2010)

Hi!

I am not sure whether it is the right topic to write to, but let me ask something.

Did anyone hear about EDDHSA chelate?
Is it a "good" chelate compared to HEEDTA?

Can I use it to dose my micro elements, or is it a wrong choice?

Thanks in advance.


----------

